# 12V power outlet, install !



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I wanted an external power source that could be plugged into when needed, on the Bobcat. I used a weatherproof type socket with rubber cap, that can be purchased at any marine supply shop. I also picked up a waterproof, in-line fuse holder to protect the system. I removed the lower panel below the dash and chose a location that gave the socket lots of room for the install. I cut a hole and used a large steel washer as extra backing support for the socket retaining nut. I used the starting motor battery stud, as my power source and installed the in-line fuse holder using a crimped ring terminal. Carefully ran the live wire to the power socket, making sure it would not get chafed by any moving parts on the tractor. I then ran a ground wire from the outlet to the chassis of the tractor. The two wires have about 12" slack which is coiled up, making for easy removal of the panel. After everything was reinstalled, I inserted a 10 amp fuse into the holder and tested for power. Here are some pictures of the install. Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao:Nicely done, cause you never know when you'll need your laptop for doing some day trading or send some emails or something!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

You may want to think about pattern that idea some how.:fineprint


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thats cool - neat n clean install - looks almost like it was an option from the factory.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice job, nice clean install, looks good.
But, I will offer one suggestion instead of tape use heat shrink tubing.


----------

